# Contrat 50h



## Nini82 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je dois signer un contrat qui sera de :
10h/jours  sur 5 jours Soit 50h par semaine.
Sur 52 semaines  année complète.
Je sais  que c'est  illégal,pas possible  
Y a t'il tout de même  une possibilitée de procéder autrement ?
Merci à vous.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Ne travailler que 45 semaines.
Ou 46 si on enlève des jours fériés qui seront non travaillés.
Mais ça ne règlera pas le problème des 48h par semaine à ne pas dépasser par période de 4 mois.


----------



## Pioupiou (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 


Non je ne vois pas  car vous avez l'obligation de ne pas dépasser 48 h hebdo en moyenne sur 4 mois avec une année complète  c'est mathématiquement impossible. 
Vous n'avez  d'autre choix que de passer par une année incomplète.


----------



## Petuche (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je viens de terminer un contrat 50 semaines sur 52 semaines donc année complète. Et en 'novembre je résigne avec les PE pour le petit frère. On ne peut pas refuser un tel contrat je ne sais pas où te tu trouves nini82 mais dans des petites communes on n'a pas le choix. Par contre tous les 4 mois je pose des congés et ce n'est pas compliqué... une semaine en mars ou avril, une à noël et les vacances d'été. Sans compter les jours fériés. On peut refuser au risque de trouver que des petits contrats.... Alors moi je dirai à toi de voir. ..


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Ça veut tout de même dire que tu travailles 50 heures par semaine sur 47 semaines
Soit 2350 heures par année de contrat et je te rappelle que le plafond est fixé à 2250 heures

Il y a donc 2 semaines de trop
Un contrat de 50 heures en année complète est illégal

Le max est de 48 heures pour information et à condition de respecter les périodes de 4 mois  consécutifs max


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Il y a des règles 
Il a une convention collective 
Que tous salarié se doit de respecter 

Si chacun fait à sa sauce on foncent droit dans un mur 

Si des lois sont votés et la ccn revue ce n'est pas pour les chiens 

Il faut arrêter de dire moi je fais ça donc si tu veux fait le

NON NON NON NON NON NON NON


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne peux qu'être d'accord. N'oubliez pas que les employeurs (enfin la plupart) ont des rtt. C'est le moment de les poser pour que l'assistante maternelle reste dans les clous,et que LUI employeur ne soit pas non plus rappelé à l'ordre.

Attention, La *********************************** va bien insister là dessus. 

Et si , on a toujours le choix.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Je regrette Metal mais tous les PE n'ont pas de RTT et certains travaillent beaucoup c'était le cas du mien je travaillais 50h par semaine (de la route pour ce PE) en AI puis en AC ! donc perso pas au courant qu'on ne devait pas dépasser 2250h il y a plus de 10 ans de cela ! alors oui dans nos campagnes on regarde à 2 fois pour refuser un tel contrat sinon on se paie les tous petits contrats ... et maintenant c'est 48h alors la CCN pour moi pas une bonne idée sur ce coup-là ... c'était mon plus beau contrat j'avais la cinquantaine et la fatigue je ne connaissais pas donc je comprends le raisonnement de Petuche ! bref je trouve cela ridicule ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Angèle je regrette que tu n'ais pas bien lu ma réponse.
J'ai bien écrit la plupart.

Bien sûr que c'est une bonne idée de limiter le temps d'accueil !


----------



## Petuche (25 Juillet 2022)

Assmatzam les PE ont  2 semaines de congés de plus que moi. Mais ils préfèrent en année complète.


----------



## Tiphain (26 Juillet 2022)

Petuche,

Ce n'est pas à elle de voire.
Elle doit comme vous respecter LA LOI.
Ni la CPAM, ni l'IRCEM, ni les assurances ne vous suivront si vous avez un accident de travail, cela peut être très grave pour vous ou pour les enfants en accueil, si ils leurs arrivent quelques choses alors que vous ne respectez pas la loi
Et la PMI vous sucrera votre agrémént
Nous travaillons avec de l'humain, un accident peut vite arriver alors, il faut absolument respecter la loi.


----------



## Tiphain (26 Juillet 2022)

Angèle1982, Le respect de la loi s'impose à tous et personne n'est cencée ignorer la loi. 
Je demande toujours aux parents de lire la convention collective, c'est leur travaille d'employeur.
Aux parents, si ils ont besoin de 50h ou plus par semaine de se débrouiller autrement, 2 ass mat, de la famille, du baby sitting, ect....mais il n'est pas prudent du tout de jouer avec le feu.
La loi est claire et elle s'applique à tous que nous habitions en ville ou en campagne.
J'espère que les PMI, les assurances, les CPAM, l'IRCEM sera très strict à ce sujet et que des parents seront condamnés, et que la PMI sera plus vigilente.
La loi est là, pour nous protéger, le temps de l'esclavage est terminé.
L'évolution de notre métier passe aussi par le respect, par tous de la convention et des règles qui y sont édictées.
Pour mieux gagner notre vie, à nous de nous mettre au plus près des maxima de remboursement CMG
De faire changer aussi, le montant du CMG, différent des crèches
De chercher à faire monter les salaires, les indemnités d'entretien et de repas en se battant avec les syndicats et les associations d'ass mat
De se faire entendre aux parlements en joignant régulièrement nos députés et sénateurs pour leur parler de nous, ces gens ne nous connaissent pas, ils ne savent pas comment on travaille, chaque mail des 280 000 ass mats de France pourrait aider aux changements de notre profession mais faut il encore le faire et ne pas attendre en ralant que les choses bougent seules car dans ce cas là, elles ne bougent jamais dans le bon sens


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Juillet 2022)

Rebonjour Metal autant pour moi ... mais je regrette 50h sur 52 semaines pour moi c'était faisable à cette époque j'étais plus jeune j'avais encore la niaque et j'avais mon agrément complet mais çà ne m'a jamais pesé ! on devrait laisser le choix à l'ass mat et ce n'est pas plus compliqué qu'une ass mat qui va avoir droit à 4 enfants sur son agrément dès le départ et qui va se retrouver débordée ! enfin bref vous aurez compris que je ne suis pas d'accord avec çà !!! un jour il ne faudra pas dépasser 45 h puis 40h attention !!!


----------



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Exact angele1982... j'ai 3 accueillis, je ne fais aucun déplacement. Je n'ai aucun enfant à aller chercher à l'école. Je suis exclusivement avec mes acceuillis. Je ne trouve pas ça plus dur que d'accueillir 4 enfants, souvent à des heures différentes. En janvier dernier j'ai eu la visite de la puer pour mon renouvellement, je lui ai donné tous mes horaires, elle m'a effectivement dit que 50h actuellement c'était rare, je ne voyais pas,pourquoi... Je fais ce métier de puis 21 ans j'ai toujours eu au moins un gros contrat. A une époque j'avais 3 accueillis dont 2 à 50h et franchement ça ne m'a jamais posé de problème. On nous oblige à certaines choses moi je dirais c'est à nous de voir nos capacité. Et je ne me vois pas dire aux PE, de prendre une 2ème assmat pour les heures en trop. Et les papy et mamies ne sont pas dans la région. Et pour le bien de l'enfant franchement vous pensez que c'est bien d'avoir 2 nounous ? En'plus de tout ça je n'étais même pas au courant avant l'année dernière que l'on avait un certains nombres d'heures à respecter...


----------



## LadyA. (26 Juillet 2022)

50h ça paraît énorme mais finalement non...
J'avais des p.e qui bossaient à Paris,  ils avaient 3h de trajet aller retour, qd tout fonctionnait et on connaît la sncf...
Donc sur 1 semaine de 35h,  on rajoute les 15h de transport + 5h de pause déjeuner,  voilà,  ça fait...55h.
Je trouve que c'est bien plus épuisant pour eux que pour moi qui suis chez moi, peut me lever 10 minutes avant leur arrivée et me poser durant les 2 à 3h de sieste.
C'est pas toujours simple de trouver des solutions car les RTT,  les grands parents etc... et bien tout le monde n'a pas de plan B.
Perso je n'accepte pas de si gros contrats car j'ai ka chance de pouvoir choisir,  mais si besoin... C'est pas la cnn qui va payer les ass mat sans contrat à la fin du mois.
Notre métier,  c'est pas l'esclavage non plus...


----------



## Jess (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
J’ai un futur contrat 45h semaine année complète sa dépasse aussi le plafond des 2250h je serai à 2340h mais les PE sont enseignant donc congés vacances scolaires entre temps donc en travail effectif je serai dans les clous non ? 
(( Alors avant que l’on me dise de faire un contrat en année incomplète les PE préfère me faire un contrat en année complète afin que mes CP soit inclu dans ma mensualité et éviter de devoir payer la différence à la fin du contrat car je garderai leur jumeaux donc après calcul il s’y retrouve ))

Petite parenthèse qui me paraît bizarre j’ai effectué ma formation dès 80h en avril de cette année lors de la journée sur l’es contrats de travail et les calculs la formatrice nous a affirmé que l’on pouvait dépasser les 2250h si l’AM était d’accord alors sa me paraît fou si une formatrice nous tiens se discours si nous n’avions pas le droit


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

@Jess 
Tu ne travaille pas 52 semaines mais 47 semaines 
Car il y a 5 semaines de congés 

Donc 45 heures x 47 semaines = 2115 heures 

Tu ai en dessous des 2250 heures


----------



## Nini82 (26 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour à toutes et merci  piur tous vos avis .....
Donc de mon  côté je préférai  rester "dans la loi"bien évidemment, donc ...mon rendez vous  sera  pour la semaine prochaine,pour un debut d'accueil debut Novembre...ça peut laisser le temps aux parents de réfléchir..mais avant tout,on doit signer le contrat,et je ne sais pas quoi et comment expliquer cet imprevu...*


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Juillet 2022)

Nini82 une collègue ne se gênera pas pour prendre le contrat alors ???


----------



## Jess (26 Juillet 2022)

@assmatzam 
Merci pour cette précision effectivement j’y ai pas penser 🧐 
Bon bah soulager


----------



## Nini82 (27 Juillet 2022)

*Re bonjour..je reviens vers vous amoncellement histoire de contrat.Donc après avoir eu les parents  au téléphone,j'ai expliqué  le soucis.Ils comprennent tout à fait qu'il n'est pas possible d'aller à l'encontre de la loi!! Donc je dois essayer de faire un calcul pour partir sur une année incomplète,comment dois je procéder(à vrai dire je n'ai jamais eu ce type de contrat) 
Comment faire le calcul pour éviter de dépasser ce quota d'heure annuel....ect...sur combien de semaine?
eux vont essayer de ce caller avec les grands parents..mais ça risque d'être  compliqué.
Merci de votre aide.*


----------



## Jess (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour être dans les clou de justesse il faut que tu retire 2 semaine minimum 
45semaines X 50heures = 2250h 
Du coup t’es congés payer te serons payer soit avec ton salaire de juin ou sinon à chaque prise de cp .
Le calcul n’est pas plus complexe qu’une année complète seulement tes cp ne sont pas dans ta mensualité .


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

en AI, on ne calcule le salaire que sur les semaines travaillées, il faut bien le dire aux PE, sinon, ils ne comprennent pas qu'ils doivent payer les CP en plus du salaire de juin, ce qui double le salaire de juin (à peu près)


----------

